# To get 0.5 of RO water - 5G going to darin



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

For each 0.5G - 5G going to drain 

Just checked it today and was shocked. This is crappy Coralife Pure-Flo II Reverse Osmosis Unit. Any suggestions please, besides to throw it to the garbage, as I did already will all other Corolife products.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

if you input pressure is low, it will affect your waste ratio:

you could get a booster pump, but best you will get is 2:1.

http://www.melevsreef.com/shop/boosted_rodi.html

make sure you have the correct flow restrictor on the waste line.

or recycle the waste water. water plants, toilet?, hot water tank?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

derekc85 said:


> if you input pressure is low, it will affect your waste ratio:
> 
> you could get a booster pump, but best you will get is 2:1.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replay. The main line to the house is 5/8 and pressure is not perfect.
Who sells the flow restriction and is it possible that there is a problem with RO membrane?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

there should be one on the waste line, if you dont have it, 

try bulkreefsupply

there are also flush kits but I remember reading people do not recommend flushing membranes...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Derek,

Mops has it for the 100GPd membrane. Will order new one and flow restriction

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

sig said:


> Thanks Derek,
> 
> Mops has it for the 100GPd membrane. Will order new one and flow restriction


75 gallons a day is more efficient if I recall correctly.

You need good pressure too!

Also, a quick way to get better results is to warm the water a bit. To do this, fill a 5 gallon bucket (or bigger if you have room) with some waste water. Let that come to room temp. Add 25' or more to your supply line. coil that in the bucket. This will help warm the water a bit. Which will give better results at the membrane.

The "unit" is fine. They all work the same. It is the filters that are in it! BRS sells a "kit" with a membrane, and prefilters. Swap all that in, and you now have a good unit!

Flush kits are good if your not constantly using the unit. I make up 5 gallons at a time (all I have room to store) This gets used by the top off pump. Once that is low, I make up more Ro water. I flush the kit for a couple minutes before use to rinse the settled crud off my membrane.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sig, what's your feed pressure? Mine without the booster is 45 psi, and I have a similar rejection rate as yours is right now. With my booster pump I get about 85 PSI, and have a rejection rate closer to 1:1.

Also, you can add some warm water to the feed water (if you're using a tap with both cold and hot) to adjust the temp of the feed water. I run my RO off a showerhead water line, so I adjust the water to be about 80F, which greatly improves the efficiency as well. Just adjust the temp before you hook up the RO unit and you should be fine.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Sig, what's your feed pressure? Mine without the booster is 45 psi, and I have a similar rejection rate as yours is right now. With my booster pump I get about 85 PSI, and have a rejection rate closer to 1:1.
> 
> Also, you can add some warm water to the feed water (if you're using a tap with both cold and hot) to adjust the temp of the feed water. I run my RO off a showerhead water line, so I adjust the water to be about 80F, which greatly improves the efficiency as well. Just adjust the temp before you hook up the RO unit and you should be fine.


I am in the 50 years old house and pressure is not good, but the issue was resolved with the new membrane and flow restrictor from Mops. Now I have ratio 1: 1.5 without booster pump and the cleanest of the water is the same as before - 005. Will see how long I will get this ratio.

The problem was that Coralife does not include any flow restrictors in the unit, when they sale it. I complained in BA about it and they even did not know about it and promised to call Coralife to clarify. Initial answer from them was that people who buy these units do not care about amount if the water spent.

I was told already about adding hot water, but I am not sure what is the cheaper for house owner to spend gas and water or just water.
Thanks for reply and I published warning about these units in the equipment section

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

not hot water! That will destroy the membrane.

Just room temp water. The bucket will sit out in the room, and thus be room temp. The water will cool down when the water goes through it, but it will warm again to room temp.


----------

